# Urgent



## GemBetta96 (Jun 9, 2016)

Sorry, it's not about bettas but I don't know where else to ask. My Redfin / rainbow shark is acting like he's going to die. Letting himself be pushed around in the current. Not bothering to swim. I'm honestly pretty well a novice with all things fish. And lack funds to fully delve into the water chemicals and tests. 
I have it isolated in a plastic cup I know it's not great but I don't have anything else. It looks like it hasn't been eating. Too skinny in my opinion. I put some flakes and a wafer tablet with it to try and get it to eat. I recently had an ick outbreak in my community tank. And treated that. I was looking at it really close with my phone flashlight. And I spied either ick or bubbles on it. So I added a few drops of ick treatment and it seemed to perk up a bit. It was just sitting listless rocking from side to side. I honestly don't expect it to last the night. And I'm really kind of upset about it because it's why I've been keeping the big tank going. The only other occupants is a black mystery snail whom I've dubbed Ellie because when it sticks it's face parts out all the way it reminds me of an elephant. And a flame tetra who I'd love to get rid off, as it's known for killing ghost shrimp in the dark. I don't have ghost shrimp anymore as a result. Sorry for rambing! Any input is helpful.


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

Wrong area. This is journals --- was it a mis-click?

Sorry, i don't know anything about fish, other than Bettas.


----------



## trilobite (May 18, 2011)

How big is the tank? How long have you had him? How long has the tank been set up for? What is your maintenance regime?
You can go down to the petshop with a sample of water and they should be able to test the parameters for you

Id start with doing a 50% water change
Also dont isolate it unless you can provide strong areation to the water, they can suffocate very quickly, especially in something small like a cup


----------

